
A World Dividing: The International Implications of the Sino-American Rift - 1PlayerOne
https://quincyinst.org/2019/12/04/quincybrief-01-a-world-dividing/
======
1PlayerOne
Cogent arguments. The tragicomic slow death of American hegemony is lead by
Donald Trump, in a episode right out of the Simpsons. Sad!

• The U.S.–China trade war is reshaping global politics, creating new patterns
of economic integration and alignment.

• Rather than enhancing manufacturing or investment in the United States, the
Trump administration’s actions are expanding China’s economic influence and
spurring commercial activity in other countries.

• By announcing a new era of “great power competition,” the United States is
committing a mistake. It should instead focus on solving planetwide problems
like climate change and sustaining economic and technological progress. All
such challenges require some measure of cooperation with China.

